# Who wants a Look MTB?



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I just found this at WW. Looks like a 595 version of the mountain bike. Still a prototype, but it is coming!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Chas, I forgot to mention in the above post that if you need a test rider, I would be more than happy to volunteer. I finally got used to my full suspension MTB, but could go back!:thumbsup:


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

That would be too pretty to ride... off road at least.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

With some slicks, that'd make for a good commuter or bar bike. 











Ha.


----------

